# The Blind side DVD movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://www.christiananswers.net/spotlight/movies/2009/blindside2009-1.jpg[/img]
*The Blind Side DVD movie review*

Gave this movie a look over the weekend and quite enjoyed it. The movie is based on factual events involving a young black teenager (Michael Oher) who has no real family who wants anything to do with him but has a real gift. Applying for highschool football tryouts he realizes his gift and excels at it. Sadly he has no place to live and limited food and simply wanders the streets looking for a warm, safe dry place to sleep. 

Without saying any more this film is a real reminder of the less fortunate who struggle to be a part of society. Many who have real gifts and wonderful personalities. 








[img]http://www.christiananswers.net/spotlight/movies/2009/blindside2009-10.jpg[/img]








I highly recommend this movie as it really is what we all need to be.:T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I liked the movie and I liked the message, but I didn't think Sandra deserved to win the Oscar for it. To me, she is much better in roles like Speed and other similar shows. My wife loved her and the role. I would recommend seeing this show as well.


----------

